# Identify Hublot (fake or not)



## andrealin

Dear forum users and experts in brand Hublot
appeal for your help - I would like to recognize the watch. 
bought 2 years ago in Geneva, but makes it possible that all the paperwork and the box stayed there - no information about the ref. 
attempts to find in catalogs culminated in failure. may be someone left the old directories Hublot?

Thank you very much
Andrew


----------



## mikemargolis

*Re: Identify Hublot*

Photos or a description would help. Serial number please too.


----------



## andrealin

*Re: Identify Hublot*

41mm
photo here


----------



## avex

*Re: Identify Hublot*

That is a very bad $50 Chinatown fake.


----------



## mikemargolis

*Re: Identify Hublot*

Fake. 500% Fake.


----------



## andrealin

*Re: Identify Hublot*

strange ... I was going to buy this watch, but I was confused, then I do not find them in any catalog, strange marks on the 6 and 9, screw the bezel, the emblem on the back glass and more things - in general before I have never seen such options ... Naturally I was going to buy in to watchmaking expertise of authenticity, and asked about it the owner - The owner said - that there were no problems and agree on any checks, and sent additional photos, etc. ... maybe he does not know that is fake...
are there other opinions besides the fact that it is a fake?


----------



## Chrissej

*Re: Identify Hublot*

It's not ony fake, it's a super-ugly fake. I'm surpriced they even spelled Hublot correct


----------



## andrealin

*Re: Identify Hublot*

Thanks to all for helping to identify fraud.
no money is wasted on the expertise of authenticity

thanks a lot


----------



## Mendieta8

Hello guys,

I see you are kind of experts on Hublots, so take a look at the following pictures and please let me have your veredict on my friends watch.

regards,

(Please note that those were taken from a cellphone so, I apologize for the lack of quality)


----------



## mikemargolis

Another $50 fake.


----------



## Mendieta8

Lol...

Thanks for your honesty!

What if I told you that a guy wanted to sell it for $2,500... and did sold it!

Its painful just to think about it hehehehe


----------



## BenL

I'm new to Hublots, but want to learn more about them. Can you guys tell me what to look for in identifying a fake?


----------



## Watchyman

Look at the movement, then look for a serial number. Call a Hublot AD


----------



## Peter_27

Can you please hep me identify if this is real or fake:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hublot-Clas...857600928?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c23aca3a0


----------



## bobby 3000

Hi guys,

Can someone please tell me if this is fake or real. I was just offered this


----------



## snkpkp

Cant tell from just one photo , any other macro shots of rear ?


----------



## maa101770

Here is a pretty informative (although dated) article put out by Hublot on how to identify a replica/fake Hublot Big Bang:


----------



## mrpacket

Hi I get possibility to buy little damaged Hublot, but im not sure if its not fake ?


----------



## Kasaasta

Another bad fake. I don't get it. Why people who have absolutely no understanding of the brands wathces keep asking these questions. If you have not taken your time to get to know the models and do background work, go to an AD and buy a watch there. Also, if someone offers a $25000 watch for $5000, anyone should be able to do the math regarding authenticity.


----------



## Maximillion

Exactly! Well put Kasaasta.


----------



## jjung

Hi Guys,

I wanted to confirm to see if anyone can help me determine if my Hublot is a fake or the real thing. I noticed from the readings on how to identify a fake Hublot that my watch has the fine adjustor missing from the back of the watch. I'm not to sure but for the most part I would like to think that my watch is real considering the price I paid for it. Please help. Thanks.

Sorry about the quality of the picture. I just wanted to confirm if anyone can verify that my timepiece is authentic.


----------



## swisswatchconnection

These are all clearly bad replicas but you have to be careful with the information you get from people on these forums. I had a vintage gilt sub that everyone on a different forum told me was fake (I just asked for their opinion on the watch) I ended up selling it to a very respected vintage rolex expert who was delighted with the buy. So while a lot of people definitely know what they are talking about, not everyone does...


----------



## swisswatchconnection

jjung said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted to confirm to see if anyone can help me determine if my Hublot is a fake or the real thing. I noticed from the readings on how to identify a fake Hublot that my watch has the fine adjustor missing from the back of the watch. I'm not to sure but for the most part I would like to think that my watch is real considering the price I paid for it. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> Sorry about the quality of the picture. I just wanted to confirm if anyone can verify that my timepiece is authentic.
> 
> View attachment 707715


I was not referring your watch in my last post


----------



## cln13

hello
i watched your discussions and few of you really seem to know what are talking about 
i just wanted an honest opinion about a hublot that im trying to acquire


----------



## woundedtiger40

maa101770 said:


> Here is a pretty informative (although dated) article put out by Hublot on how to identify a replica/fake Hublot Big Bang:


this is an excellent doc, even I read it before buying my first hublot


----------



## owned4u

I feel like some people asking REAL or FAKE questions are actually the people selling these fake Hublots and trying to see if theirs will pass by askin on a website like this. I mean if you are being offered a Hublot for less than 10k , it is *MOST LIKELY* fake.


----------



## cln13

owned4u said:


> I feel like some people asking REAL or FAKE questions are actually the people selling these fake Hublots and trying to see if theirs will pass by askin on a website like this. I mean if you are being offered a Hublot for less than 10k , it is *MOST LIKELY* fake.


it's not for selling, im just on the point of buying it and really needed an advice.
the problem is (even if i read the pointers above) that i cant find this model in their official page, that's why i posted here.

cheers


----------



## owned4u

cln13 said:


> it's not for selling, im just on the point of buying it and really needed an advice.
> the problem is (even if i read the pointers above) that i cant find this model in their official page, that's why i posted here.
> 
> cheers


I'm not the type of person to tell somebody how they should or shouldn't spend their money, but if you can't tell the difference between a $25,000 watch and a $50 knock off, I don't think you should really be buying said watch. When buying such an expensive watch, I'd want paperwork, boxes, receipts, etc. but that's just my $0.02.

Cheers


----------



## Triton9

cln13 said:


> hello
> i watched your discussions and few of you really seem to know what are talking about
> i just wanted an honest opinion about a hublot that im trying to acquire


Terrible fake!


----------



## ToExist

*Re: Identify Hublot*

wow...


----------



## Black5

Same watch??
They are both 1/250 of a limited edition.

This should be renamed the "Help me identify my fake Hublot, so I can onsell it to some unsuspecting fool" thread.



Mendieta8 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I see you are kind of experts on Hublots, so take a look at the following pictures and please let me have your veredict on my friends watch.
> 
> regards,
> 
> (Please note that those were taken from a cellphone so, I apologize for the lack of quality)





cln13 said:


> hello
> i watched your discussions and few of you really seem to know what are talking about
> i just wanted an honest opinion about a hublot that im trying to acquire


----------



## Insider

Hello Everyone,

I know most people on here are tired of 'Fake or Real' questions, but I would like to genuinely get an opinion on the following Hublot BB All Green. It is being sold for a crazy discount price and the seller claims that there is 4 months warranty remaining (I think it was for 1 yr since he said he bought it in April 2012) + original docs, boxes and receipts. I am no expert, but if it is replica/fake it looks like a good one.


----------



## Black5

Take it to an AD to verify.

Photo's can be deceptive, or of a totally different watch, so attempting to verify authenticity this way is fraught with risk.
Purchasing a watch of this nature is a serious investment for most and should be treated as such.

Because of their value, counterfeiting can also be lucrative.

I doubt very much whether anybody on these forums, (who values their reputation), would ever attempt to provide confirmation based on the limited information provided by most posting. And the poor pictures, the lack of visible serial numbers and lack of detail of the documentation is itself enough reason for me to call fake.

if you REALLY want a genuine HUBLOT, it's worth making the effort to check properly.

If you want a fake to PRETEND you own a HUBLOT, be prepared for others to point and giggle at your stupidity.

If you aren't prepared to go to the trouble yourself, don't expect anyone else to mitigate your risk for you.

Sorry, I got carried away...did I mention that based on the images offered that this looks like an obvious fake to me?

No such thing as a good fake. Good, or bad fake still = worthless.


----------



## Insider

Black5 said:


> Take it to an AD to verify.
> 
> Photo's can be deceptive, or of a totally different watch, so attempting to verify authenticity this way is fraught with risk.
> Purchasing a watch of this nature is a serious investment for most and should be treated as such.
> 
> Because of their value, counterfeiting can also be lucrative.
> 
> I doubt very much whether anybody on these forums, (who values their reputation), would ever attempt to provide confirmation based on the limited information provided by most posting. And the poor pictures, the lack of visible serial numbers and lack of detail of the documentation is itself enough reason for me to call fake.
> 
> if you REALLY want a genuine HUBLOT, it's worth making the effort to check properly.
> 
> If you want a fake to PRETEND you own a HUBLOT, be prepared for others to point and giggle at your stupidity.
> 
> If you aren't prepared to go to the trouble yourself, don't expect anyone else to mitigate your risk for you.
> 
> Sorry, I got carried away...did I mention that based on the images offered that this looks like an obvious fake to me?
> 
> No such thing as a good fake. Good, or bad fake still = worthless.


Thanks for bringing me back to reality.


----------



## Insider

Black5 said:


> Take it to an AD to verify.
> 
> Photo's can be deceptive, or of a totally different watch, so attempting to verify authenticity this way is fraught with risk.
> Purchasing a watch of this nature is a serious investment for most and should be treated as such.
> 
> Because of their value, counterfeiting can also be lucrative.
> 
> I doubt very much whether anybody on these forums, (who values their reputation), would ever attempt to provide confirmation based on the limited information provided by most posting. And the poor pictures, the lack of visible serial numbers and lack of detail of the documentation is itself enough reason for me to call fake.
> 
> if you REALLY want a genuine HUBLOT, it's worth making the effort to check properly.
> 
> If you want a fake to PRETEND you own a HUBLOT, be prepared for others to point and giggle at your stupidity.
> 
> If you aren't prepared to go to the trouble yourself, don't expect anyone else to mitigate your risk for you.
> 
> Sorry, I got carried away...did I mention that based on the images offered that this looks like an obvious fake to me?
> 
> No such thing as a good fake. Good, or bad fake still = worthless.


Could you elaborate as to why this is an "obvious fake" to you?


----------



## ElegantMess

I have that exact watch in front of me. It is limited to 500 pcs. Your pictures are not the best but from what I can see it looks real.


----------



## LIGMAN

I am sorry. And me being new here doesn't mean I don't know my Hublots. I have been a respected member of the original hublot timezone forum for years. The All Black Green there is a fake! How do I know? Just send me a PM and I can tell u, no use in going any longer with this nonesense and people posting the obvious.


----------



## modyover

please help me is this watch real or fake


----------



## aminove

original or not ?


----------



## Black5

Insider said:


> Could you elaborate as to why this is an "obvious fake" to you?


I thought I did...
"based on the limited information provided by most posting. And the poor pictures, the lack of visible serial numbers and lack of detail of the documentation is itself enough reason for me to call fake."

If I was investing thousands of dollars into a timepiece I'd demand better pictures and proof of authenticity before forking over a cent.
Otherwise, pay what you think a replica is worth and be happy with your purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman323

Hubot don't make stainless version like the sheet says.


----------



## MichaelKG

Can anyone tell me which model this is? I looked on the Hublot website, selected black/noir dials, gold case and I can't find it. All the watches have 3 subdials, this one has only 2.









Edit: I should have looked better. I guess it's the "King Power Foudroyante".


----------



## safaqq

original or not ?

http://i.imgur.com/KXn8udHl.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/jVDTOGR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/imb3twW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jtuNYNn.jpg


----------



## Richerson

Not


----------



## violat0r

Fake or not? Looks legit.


----------



## Black5

Is it yours or is it for sale?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## violat0r

They are not mine, I'm thinking about buying them. Looks authentic + it's a good seller. I wonder what you guys think


----------



## Black5

Not enough detail of the watch and movement to tell for sure. Buy the seller. They look like "file" photo's to me, which always makes me think twice if the seller isn't a professional, so I would be asking for a photo with the watch and a personal message to verify it actually is in their possession.


So many watches, so little time...


----------



## User1308

Hi all, first post so be nice!

I have spent the last few hours or so reviewing this forum, along with other internet sites to try and determine the authenticity of this Hublot. The item is owned by a work colleague who maintains its genuine and he is selling it, but i wanted to double check with experts here, before i purchase (or take it to a Hublot dealer to prove it - which could be seen as disrespectful to him!). The asking price is inline with what you would expect a real to cost.

I noticed that it has all the correct elements and doesn't look as bad as some of the others posted here - so i assume it is real.


----------



## Richerson

User1308 said:


> Hi all, first post so be nice!
> 
> I have spent the last few hours or so reviewing this forum, along with other internet sites to try and determine the authenticity of this Hublot. The item is owned by a work colleague who maintains its genuine and he is selling it, but i wanted to double check with experts here, before i purchase (or take it to a Hublot dealer to prove it - which could be seen as disrespectful to him!). The asking price is inline with what you would expect a real to cost.
> 
> I noticed that it has all the correct elements and doesn't look as bad as some of the others posted here - so i assume it is real.
> 
> View attachment 1535263
> View attachment 1535264
> View attachment 1535265


Hi,

this is a replica in my opinion, if nothing else that stands out is the black date font on white - where the original of the watch is the other way around, plus the date window looks in the wrong place, plus it's showing the classic sign of the strap pointing to low

The pictures of the movement aren't good enough to make any comments.

Those are just my thoughts, someone else may come on and add their's too


----------



## RyanBrown6486

Richerson said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is a replica in my opinion, if nothing else that stands out is the black date font on white - where the original of the watch is the other way around, plus the date window looks in the wrong place, plus it's showing the classic sign of the strap pointing to low
> 
> The pictures of the movement aren't good enough to make any comments.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts, someone else may come on and add their's too


I am new to this thread and I am wondering if anyone has had/heard anything about CRM Jewelers in Miami, Florida. I am thinking of buying a Hublot from them, and although I've done my research, all the replicas still scare me


----------



## Richerson

RyanBrown6486 said:


> I am new to this thread and I am wondering if anyone has had/heard anything about CRM Jewelers in Miami, Florida. I am thinking of buying a Hublot from them, and although I've done my research, all the replicas still scare me


I believe it's possible to check with hublot all serial numbers - this will help


----------



## tarichar

Help me identify this Hublot. I can't find it on the website. The seller states that it's "solid Gold" and for "Ballers Only". Is it real? If not, can you tell me why?


----------



## Richerson

Its a Casio watch, you can see the logo under the very poorly added Hublot graphic, 

I'm sure this is a Joke picture


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I hope you're kidding...

"He's just a witness"


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

tarichar said:


> Help me identify this Hublot. I can't find it on the website. The seller states that it's "solid Gold" and for "Ballers Only". Is it real? If not, can you tell me why?


You'll have to look inside yourself to find the answer. Only if you are truly "baller" enough will you be able to see it for what it is, and handle the raw power of that bad boy.


----------



## BAZYRKYR

User1308 said:


> Hi all, first post so be nice!
> 
> I have spent the last few hours or so reviewing this forum, along with other internet sites to try and determine the authenticity of this Hublot. The item is owned by a work colleague who maintains its genuine and he is selling it, but i wanted to double check with experts here, before i purchase (or take it to a Hublot dealer to prove it - which could be seen as disrespectful to him!). The asking price is inline with what you would expect a real to cost.
> 
> I noticed that it has all the correct elements and doesn't look as bad as some of the others posted here - so i assume it is real.
> 
> View attachment 1535263
> View attachment 1535264
> View attachment 1535265


It is 100% FAKE. Here is how I know. The "HUBLOT GENEVE" is not engrave...it's stamped on. There are two versions of rotors on replicas...one stamped like this and the other too thinly engraved. Second a quick search of the serial number 644691 and you will find a watchuseek.com post from Oct. 14th 2011 of a different model Hublot with the same numbers and the infamous printed "Hublot Geneve" of the 1st generation replicas made in 2008/2009. It's a damn fine replica (as far as replicas go)...but it's a replica and worth about $400. Here is a link....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f436/real-fake-hublot-black-magic-44mm-598398-2.html


----------



## ericyuhk

Hey guys,

i am new to this and i am not too sure if this is real or the high end fake Hublot. Please if anyone out here would know if this is a real or a replica one it would be much appreciated. Thanks Heaps


----------



## BAZYRKYR

It's definitely a Replica. It appears to have an ETA 2824-2 generic Swiss made movement but I cannot say with 100% certainty unless you remove the caseback and take some macro pics of the markings on the movement because the Chinese, and others, have really stepped the game up & because in 2015 the Swatch Group will no longer be providing generic movements to independent watchmakers except for a very select few which has caused the availability of large amounts of ETA movements (let alone in the desired grade & finish) to dry up so it could be a really well finished Asian 2824-2 movement. In any case...this watch is a replica and brand new is worth between 300-400 US Dollars depending on the movements origin.

*REPLICA W/ GOLD PLATED ETA & REPLICA HUBLOT ROTOR*








*GENUINE HUBLOT (ALL COMPONENTS INCLUDING MOVEMENT)*


----------



## Richerson

ericyuhk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i am new to this and i am not too sure if this is real or the high end fake Hublot. Please if anyone out here would know if this is a real or a replica one it would be much appreciated. Thanks Heaps
> View attachment 1557785
> 
> View attachment 1557787


this is 100% fake - compared to a real Hublot the quality is very poor


----------



## Richerson

mafio0 said:


> FAKE OR NOT ???
> View attachment 1558757
> View attachment 1558758
> View attachment 1558760
> View attachment 1558761


at first glance this looks ok - but to be 100% i'd would require more detailed shoots of the movement and side shoots of the watch with a dial close up

there's no substitute for have the watch in hand


----------



## ericyuhk

Richerson & BAZYRKYR Thank you for ur reply.... It was very helpful.. Thank heaps looks like my friend have give me a fake watch for my pressie:-|:-|:-|.... Thx heaps anyway ^^


----------



## Richerson

ericyuhk said:


> Richerson & BAZYRKYR Thank you for ur reply.... It was very helpful.. Thank heaps looks like my friend have give me a fake watch for my pressie:-|:-|:-|.... Thx heaps anyway ^^


More common then you think, real hublot watches aren't cheap.

Depends on how rich your friend is.


----------



## lynchfan

Real or fake? I'm thinking fake, but thought I'd ask the experienced crowd.


----------



## Richerson

lynchfan said:


> Real or fake? I'm thinking fake, but thought I'd ask the experienced crowd.
> 
> View attachment 1592174
> View attachment 1592175


yep,its fake


----------



## MKZ

Hello! Could you please identify these two. I have had a bet with my cousin about his watch. He bought it like 25 percent cheaper than the market price, so I am wandering if it is real or not, as the Hublot is one of the most counterfeited brands of the market. The glass on the red one is definitely sapphire- couldn't scratch it with a knife. So, will be grateful for your help!


----------



## dickbutt

.


----------



## BurritoFanBoi112

MKZ said:


> Hello! Could you please identify these two. I have had a bet with my cousin about his watch. He bought it like 25 percent cheaper than the market price, so I am wandering if it is real or not, as the Hublot is one of the most counterfeited brands of the market. The glass on the red one is definitely sapphire- couldn't scratch it with a knife. So, will be grateful for your help!
> 
> View attachment 1611650
> View attachment 1611651
> View attachment 1611652
> View attachment 1611653
> View attachment 1611654
> View attachment 1611655
> View attachment 1611656
> View attachment 1611657
> View attachment 1611658


This thread is like cancer. And I love the stories behind them. His cousin bought a watch because it was 25% below market price , while the back has blue screws . when people go to buy real watches do they buy it from a dealer or chinatown.


----------



## BurritoFanBoi112

Black5 said:


> Same watch??
> They are both 1/250 of a limited edition.
> 
> This should be renamed the "Help me identify my fake Hublot, so I can onsell it to some unsuspecting fool" thread.


Yep , pretty much it. Or please look at these shaddy cellphone pics of my friends watch , let me know (hopefully) that you can't tell for sure , so I can sell it to some fool. I really hope these bugger trolls with only 2-3 posts get perma IP BANNED


----------



## Heinz

I remember back when I was in college and bought my first real watch---an Omega Speedmaster Automatic---and Rolexes were the only watches being widely faked. Of course, the Interwebz was still in its infancy then too (Remember Netscape?) and so street corners and flea markets were pretty much the venue.

Ahh, those days (sigh)

Now, even relatively obscure brands (BRM?) are faked.

I'll admit, the fake "Rolex"--quartz, even--handed down by my brother-in-law when I was in high school, ultimately sparked my interest in the real ones. Have owned two so far...


----------



## Richerson

It's why I don't show my email on my profile as people just start sending emails directly, it came to a point I saw getting double number emails everyday.


----------



## hack_er4

This one was bought From here by my friend 
I got this one from 2 days and pretty much doubted that its a fake.
I told My friend to get it checked.
Meanwhile I am posting some Images.
Please let me know if fake or not
and why.


----------



## Richerson

It's fake.

titanium written on a rose gold watch for a start, the plastic side is ruff with the mold line and the dates all wonky, H screws that don't even sit flush, face hands are poor quailty

plus a host of other issues

edit - I've just looked at the linked website and they don't even do HUBLOT


----------



## hack_er4

Richerson said:


> It's fake.
> 
> titanium written on a rose gold watch for a start, the plastic side is ruff with the mold line and the dates all wonky, H screws that don't even sit flush, face hands are poor quailty
> 
> plus a host of other issues
> 
> edit - I've just looked at the linked website and they don't even do HUBLOT


Thanks a lot for the review.
I am Going to sue the seller with a legal notice For sure.
He charged around $22450 /- for this piece of .....


----------



## Richerson

Hey just remember it's only my opinion, to be 100% sure you need to take it to a authorised dealer


----------



## Pawel Domalewski

Dear forum users and experts in brand Hublot
appeal for your help - I would like to recognize the watch. 
Simple question Real or fake?


----------



## Crunchy

Fake. Titanium does not rust. Movement is ugly.


----------



## Richerson

Crunchy said:


> Fake. Titanium does not rust. Movement is ugly.


i think you are being very kind considering how poor this FAKE example is.


----------



## Agp74

Richerson said:


> i think you are being very kind considering how poor this FAKE example is.


Hello, 
I bougth a Hublot Classic Fusion Black Magic 42mm (photos attached). 
I believed it was authentic until the crown unscrewed (I was setting the correct date). 
I got it from a dealer in Miami, unfortunately Hublot does not have it in stock and takes months to order one. 
Can someone orientate me? your help will be greatly appreciated.
best,


----------



## Richerson

It's a pass from me, I'm no expert on this model, oddly there's no other makings on the back case other than the serial number. 

More pictures of the whole movement would be good along with close up dail & side pictures 

Best email hublot and get them to check the serial number. 

Bad news on the crown tho


----------



## luxlex

It looks original Hublot.

For the crown, it will be an easy fix for a nearby watchmaker, nothing to worry on that.


----------



## Rumbasticni

luxlex said:


> It looks original Hublot.
> 
> For the crown, it will be an easy fix for a nearby watchmaker, nothing to worry on that.


can you help me please i would like to know is it real or fake..


----------



## Black5

Rumbasticni said:


> can you help me please i would like to know is it real or fake..
> View attachment 1856162
> View attachment 1856170
> View attachment 1856202
> View attachment 1856226


This thread continues to entertain.

Let me turn this around a little.
What possible reasons would you have to suspect it's real?
Please select one from below.

You paid many thousands from a trusted seller on an obscure forum, and it was a rushed sale so you didn't have time to research anything about the brand or their watches beforehand?
A friend/relative/acquaintance gave it to you and assured you of it's history but unfortunately they lost the original box and papers when they shifted into the new trailer park?
You found it in the gutter on the street outside a Hublot Boutique?
The hands in the sub-dial advance each time you press a button as they are supposed to?
Other? (As much detail as possible will increase the LOL quotient and the entertainment value of this thread enormously.)

Apologies in advance to all the trolls who are offended by my post. 
[Flame suit - ON]


----------



## StufflerMike

You have the impudence to ask ???


----------



## Black5

stuffler said:


> You have the impudence to ask ???


Sorry.
I'm just rude and ignorant sometimes.
As punishment, I accept a self ban from this thread for 24 hours, and will force myself to search for fake watches for sale on the interwebz and ask the sellers stupid questions relating to authenticity as penance.


----------



## StufflerMike

Using the hybrid view would tell you I posted right to Rumbasticni's thread.


----------



## J-H-M

It's fake, you could have seen that yourself comparing it to pictures of the original. The date window is missing and it's off in a lot details, hope you didn't pay a lot of money.


----------



## Black5

stuffler said:


> Using the hybrid view would tell you I posted right to Rumbasticni's thread.


Woops.

Thanks Mike.

I'm using Tapatalk on mobile so I miss these little nuances.


----------



## silvertonesx24

Rumbasticni said:


> can you help me please i would like to know is it real or fake..
> View attachment 1856162
> View attachment 1856170
> View attachment 1856202
> View attachment 1856226


There are some really close Hublot fakes..and then there's this.

What makes you think this is genuine?


----------



## El_Guapo

Hublot forum people are evidently the most patient folks on the planet.

"I bought this rusted-out piece of garbage for 5% of the market price with no papers, is it genuine?" 

As far as I can tell this thread exists for it's comedic value only.


----------



## tarichar

*Did Hublot ever make a gold Digital Calculator watch?*

I'm getting a really good deal on this Gold Hublot? I'm 90% sure its genuine but just wanted to run it by the experts here first. Also, would a calculator be considered a complication? I think it would be more useful than a tourbullion or a power reserve.

Shoutout to all the Hublot ballers out there.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Did Hublot ever make a gold Digital Calculator watch?*

Seriously - your joking right


----------



## Toothbras

El_Guapo said:


> As far as I can tell this thread exists for it's comedic value only.


But oh what value!!!


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: Did Hublot ever make a gold Digital Calculator watch?*



tarichar said:


> I'm getting a really good deal on this Gold Hublot? I'm 90% sure its genuine but just wanted to run it by the experts here first. Also, would a calculator be considered a complication? I think it would be more useful than a tourbullion or a power reserve.
> 
> Shoutout to all the Hublot ballers out there.


Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## tarichar

Like I said, I'm convinced its real. I'm trying to find out from the buyer whether it's 14K or 18K gold. I only wear 18K gold and above. What can I say- I'm a baller yo.

Check out my gold shirt. It's solid gold too. This Hublot will be a great match.


----------



## robisan

I had a laugh at these posts!


----------



## Arton Kuqi

Dear forum users and experts
Can you verify if this hour is fake or original?














Thank you


----------



## El_Guapo

Arton Kuqi said:


> Dear forum users and experts
> Can you verify if this hour is fake or original?
> View attachment 2022898
> View attachment 2022906
> 
> 
> Thank you


I don't know squat about Hublot but even I can tell the subdial configuration is wrong and the date window is garbage, plus the overall look and finish is cheap. There's probably a million other things wrong that the experts can see. Why did you bother to ask?


----------



## SBD

El_Guapo said:


> I don't know squat about Hublot but even I can tell the subdial configuration is wrong and the date window is garbage, plus the overall look and finish is cheap. There's probably a million other things wrong that the experts can see. Why did you bother to ask?


Indeed, such an obvious fake. 100% garbage counterfeit watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

You really need to ask the obvious ???????


----------



## kolakk

Original or fake? It have broken stem. Please quick reply.


----------



## StufflerMike

Answer the question yourself. Does it look identical to a ceramic titanium Big Bang ?


----------



## Nasir Askar

After comparing with the big bangs on hublot website, I am more inclined to say it is a fake. With regard to broken stem, go to a watchmaker to have it repaired


----------



## Roger1079

If those of you posting these pictures are seriously asking as buyers you should immediately stop and go to a true brick and mortar authorized dealer before you get ripped off for thousands of dollars. Most of these are awful fakes. Have any of you actually held ANY authentic Swiss luxury watch?

Let me state a few facts that apply to ALL Swiss luxury watchmakers:

All details no matter how small are perfect. Screws sit flush. Engraving and dial print is perfect and well defined no matter how small. Polishing and brushing is perfect. Clasps snap together tightly but easily. Finishes don't peel under normal use.....EVER. If you have never seen a Hublot in person, please visit an AD and try one on and take note of the quality and attention to even the smallest details. There is no better way to spot a fake than to be well educated on what a real one actually looks and feels like. Nobody is going to sell you a $15-20,000 watch for less than 65% of the original retail price, period unless it is counterfeit or stolen. Unless you play for the Miami Heat with Dwayne Wade, nobody is going to just give you a $20,000+ Hublot.

If you are looking to buy a watch on the internet, there are a few very easy ways to mitigate most of the risk. 

1. First, buy the seller and not the watch. On a reputable forum such as this one there will be trusted sellers with many positive transactions that can easily be searched as reference.
2. Ask for multiple clear, high quality pictures where small details can be seen. High quality digital cameras can be had for less than $1000 with a decent macro lens. Anyone serious about selling an authentic Hublot on the internet should be able to afford one. Blurry and poorly lit pictures are usually an instant tell that the seller is hiding something.
3. Ask for a picture of the serial number as well as any "limited edition" numbers as many fakes use the same serial numbers as well as the same limited edition numbers across multiple styles and models. This is extremely easy to verify using nothing more than Google. 
4. If the price is too good to be true, it is, every time. I don't care what reason someone has, NOBODY is going to sell an authentic timepiece for pennies on the dollar. If someone offers you any kind of Hublot for $2500, turn around and walk away as it is either fake or stolen.
5. Any seller that is local to you will absolutely understand that you want to meet at an Authorized Dealer for verification of authenticity. Hublot's are expensive and the seller is a stranger. If the seller refuses to allow the watch to be professionally verified, you should be shopping elsewhere.

I just can't wrap my head around things like this. Be smart or don't be upset when you get ripped off. You worked hard for your money so spend it wisely. Use common sense. If the deal is too good to be true, IT ALWAYS IS. PERIOD. Just my .02. If this helps at least one person not get screwed on a very expensive purchase, then I feel like I did a good job.


----------



## Richerson

Roger1079 said:


> If those of you posting these pictures are seriously asking as buyers you should immediately stop and go to a true brick and mortar authorized dealer before you get ripped off for thousands of dollars. Most of these are awful fakes. Have any of you actually held ANY authentic Swiss luxury watch?
> 
> Let me state a few facts that apply to ALL Swiss luxury watchmakers:
> 
> All details no matter how small are perfect. Screws sit flush. Engraving and dial print is perfect and well defined no matter how small. Polishing and brushing is perfect. Clasps snap together tightly but easily. Finishes don't peel under normal use.....EVER. If you have never seen a Hublot in person, please visit an AD and try one on and take note of the quality and attention to even the smallest details. There is no better way to spot a fake than to be well educated on what a real one actually looks and feels like. Nobody is going to sell you a $15-20,000 watch for less than 65% of the original retail price, period unless it is counterfeit or stolen. Unless you play for the Miami Heat with Dwayne Wade, nobody is going to just give you a $20,000+ Hublot.
> 
> If you are looking to buy a watch on the internet, there are a few very easy ways to mitigate most of the risk.
> 
> 1. First, buy the seller and not the watch. On a reputable forum such as this one there will be trusted sellers with many positive transactions that can easily be searched as reference.
> 2. Ask for multiple clear, high quality pictures where small details can be seen. High quality digital cameras can be had for less than $1000 with a decent macro lens. Anyone serious about selling an authentic Hublot on the internet should be able to afford one. Blurry and poorly lit pictures are usually an instant tell that the seller is hiding something.
> 3. Ask for a picture of the serial number as well as any "limited edition" numbers as many fakes use the same serial numbers as well as the same limited edition numbers across multiple styles and models. This is extremely easy to verify using nothing more than Google.
> 4. If the price is too good to be true, it is, every time. I don't care what reason someone has, NOBODY is going to sell an authentic timepiece for pennies on the dollar. If someone offers you any kind of Hublot for $2500, turn around and walk away as it is either fake or stolen.
> 5. Any seller that is local to you will absolutely understand that you want to meet at an Authorized Dealer for verification of authenticity. Hublot's are expensive and the seller is a stranger. If the seller refuses to allow the watch to be professionally verified, you should be shopping elsewhere.
> 
> I just can't wrap my head around things like this. Be smart or don't be upset when you get ripped off. You worked hard for your money so spend it wisely. Use common sense. If the deal is too good to be true, IT ALWAYS IS. PERIOD. Just my .02. If this helps at least one person not get screwed on a very expensive purchase, then I feel like I did a good job.


good post, although I have seen imperfections in luxury watches, this forum is full of posts containing such issues, but that aside I'm afraid there are many gullible people in the world and its not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## bbob13

Hi, can someone help me with authenticating a big bang? I'm pretty sure its authentic, all the details look ok on high res photos and the price is reasonable. 

Its not an easy ruled out fake like some posts that I have seen here, the movement and other details look good. 

I'm looking for someone who would take a look and maybe see something that I have missed or ideally search the serial# for me. 

PM if you can help. 

Thanks !


----------



## jasontohsy

Hi experts here,

I am wondering if this piece is a junk or a loved watch. 
Kindly please advise.

Thanks and have a great day ahead


----------



## Black5

jasontohsy said:


> View attachment 2551930
> View attachment 2551938
> 
> Hi experts here,
> 
> I am wondering if this piece is a junk or a loved watch.
> Kindly please advise.
> 
> Thanks and have a great day ahead


Love is difficult to quantify from pretty pictures alone,
Does it enjoy Pina Colada's and long walks on the beach?
Previous relationship history would provide a clue.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Richerson

jasontohsy said:


> View attachment 2551930
> View attachment 2551938
> 
> Hi experts here,
> 
> I am wondering if this piece is a junk or a loved watch.
> Kindly please advise.
> 
> Thanks and have a great day ahead


movement looks off - more pictures will help


----------



## SubVette

hack_er4 said:


> This one was bought From here by my friend
> I got this one from 2 days and pretty much doubted that its a fake.
> I told My friend to get it checked.
> Meanwhile I am posting some Images.
> Please let me know if fake or not
> and why.


Real or Fake...It's a beauty..... Fake worth $300 Real ....who knows. I like Hublot a lot but would not pay $5000 for one. The Classic Fusion is my fav.

Until I can find a good Homage I will wear this:


----------



## Domn

Hi, this might come across as a stupid question to some, but I'm new, so I'm going to go for it. 


Do all hublot watches have sweeping second hands? Or are their models with jumping second hand?


Thanks in advance


----------



## StufflerMike

Look out for Hublot with quartz movements. Ref. No. 561.PX.1180.RX for example, used for about 10.000.

Btw: please do not hijack threads next time you post on WUS. Thank you.


----------



## mclee

I plan to have this HUBLOT AUTOMATIC 41mm..I consider it as an investment among Rolex.. so please help me check it if it's fake or not..
IMO it's gen..


----------



## murokello

mclee said:


> I plan to have this HUBLOT AUTOMATIC 41mm..


Hmm.. Should there be only Hublot written to the rotor and not Hublot Geneve? (reference: [Erledigt] Hublot Classic Fusion Ref. 1915.7 aus 2013 - UhrForum). It could be they changed it but who knows..


----------



## mclee

My friend who is good at replica market told me this's gen. But the seller said the warranty card is unstamped and payment is cash/bank-wire.. I'm so confused now..


----------



## oviraicov

Please let me know if this is a genuine one. Thanks.


----------



## Richerson

oviraicov said:


> Please let me know if this is a genuine one. Thanks.


This model has been heavily replicated, I'd leave it


----------



## Richerson

mclee said:


> I plan to have this HUBLOT AUTOMATIC 41mm..I consider it as an investment among Rolex.. so please help me check it if it's fake or not..
> IMO it's gen..


movements incorrect - fake


----------



## StufflerMike

To me numerals and the date window just do not look right.


----------



## Richerson

stuffler said:


> To me numerals and the date window just do not look right.


well to my knowledge (please correct me if I'm wrong)

Hublot have never used a 25 j movement


----------



## 108

can you please tell your opinion? looks like genuine. thanks


----------



## Richerson

108 said:


> can you please tell your opinion? looks like genuine. thanks


This is a high end fake. It's the movement has some give aways, Google image hublot 4100.

but please check the serial number with Hublot directly to make sure.


----------



## Roadracer99

Please help, Im looking to purchase this Big Bang from a local watch broker. Love the watch but having no box and papers it makes me a little suspicious.


----------



## Roadracer99

Anyone/ Any Advice?


----------



## StufflerMike

Roadracer99 said:


> Anyone/ Any Advice?


Take it to an AD for authentification.


----------



## Odyss

help


----------



## Richerson

Odyss said:


> help


Fake


----------



## Black5

Odyss said:


> help


I give up.
I can't tell what date it is either.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## StufflerMike

Fake


----------



## johnnyref

Please help! I want to buy this watch and I don't know if it's fake or not.










































Thank you!


----------



## StufflerMike

On the back "Limited Edition" should be engraved with alll 1000 examples. Nr. 644961 appears on......fake Hublot watches so make an educated guess.
In 99,9 % of first time posts asking "fake or real" the watch is......fake.


----------



## luxlex

HAHAHA. Look at the rotor its missing the NEVE. So those are stickers!??


----------



## Richerson

johnnyref said:


> Please help! I want to buy this watch and I don't know if it's fake or not.
> View attachment 3265402
> View attachment 3265410
> View attachment 3265426
> View attachment 3265434
> View attachment 3265442
> View attachment 3265450
> View attachment 3265466
> Thank you!


theres so much wrong with this watch I don't even know where to start.


----------



## BernardBoss

Hey there . I'm new to forum and i would like to ask some questions. Could you help me identify this Hublot Big Bang ? I couldn't find a refrence number for this Hublot . I bought it from my friend and it looks real , but 1:1 nowadays are getting more and more. So i wish i could i can verify this before its too late  THANKS !


----------



## Richerson

BernardBoss said:


> View attachment 3308786
> View attachment 3308810
> Hey there . I'm new to forum and i would like to ask some questions. Could you help me identify this Hublot Big Bang ? I couldn't find a refrence number for this Hublot . I bought it from my friend and it looks real , but 1:1 nowadays are getting more and more. So i wish i could i can verify this before its too late  THANKS !


Its Fake - sorry


----------



## StufflerMike

Do you think you can scratch screws on a Hublot that easy ?
I am with those saying f....... 99,9% rule proved again.


----------



## Richerson

stuffler said:


> Do you think you can scratch screws on a Hublot that easy ?
> I am with those saying f....... 99,9% rule proved again.


Couldn't agree more, one easy give away without even looking at any other aspect of the watch is the bezel H screws, on a genuine Hublot they are perfectly flush with the bezel, no edges showing, no marks, not raised a tiny bit, perfect.

The other issue when you see scratched screw heads normal means someone has taken a standard copy Hublot and tried to address the known tells buy replacing the bezel and refinishing the movement to look better.

I just can't understand why, some people actually spend a lot of money upgrading fakes with genuine parts when for the same cost a very nice honest watch could be brought.


----------



## GiziboZ

Hi everyone. Same question as above really. Looking at purchasing one on a auction site as its a good price and a little banged up but from previous posts it looks to have everything real about it, esp the back detail. Please see below.


----------



## Mediocre

Pretty sure that one is fake....


----------



## GiziboZ

Ok what makes you think that? Thanks


----------



## Mediocre

Amongst other things, the movement


----------



## GiziboZ

Ok which bits? As the back doesn't have the saw like rotor like in the fakes, it has a fine adjuster mechanism, "Hublot Geneve" is engraved. If these are the bits that tell the difference then can you tell why you think its fake? Thank you Mediocre.


----------



## StufflerMike

Check the serial no. with Hublot CS.

The Big Bang Steel 44mm 301.SB.131.RX I know of has white numerals on black for the date indication. I might be wrong.....


----------



## GiziboZ

I thought that too but doing the research on 2011/12 watches I think the back was white and numbers black. Can anyone confirm this for me? 
And surely that cant be the only difference from replica vs real?


----------



## StufflerMike

GiziboZ said:


> I thought that too but doing the research on 2011/12 watches I think the back was white and numbers black. Can anyone confirm this for me?
> And surely that cant be the only difference from replica vs real?


well, based on pics of that quality.......
Have seen a white date white day wheel with black numerals with gold models too but I can't remember TI/St


----------



## GiziboZ

So it could be real then? As I called the Hublot CS and they can't give me confirmation on authenticity on the serial number over the phone.


----------



## StufflerMike

That's not what I wrote.


----------



## GiziboZ

Yes but you haven't wrote much Mike. I asked if you can elaborate on where these areas are but I think you are just guessing on the whole thing with no real confirmation or expertise.


----------



## Gunnar_917

GiziboZ said:


> Yes but you haven't wrote much Mike. I asked if you can elaborate on where these areas are but I think you are just guessing on the whole thing with no real confirmation or expertise.


I know you so desperately want it to be real but there's no need to say that to people providing you with advice that you've asked for. Read in between the lines.

As as for my opinion read the post DIRECTLY above the photos that you posted because it applies to your watch


----------



## GiziboZ

Gunnar_917 said:


> I know you so desperately want it to be real but there's no need to say that to people providing you with advice that you've asked for. Read in between the lines.
> 
> As as for my opinion read the post DIRECTLY above the photos that you posted because it applies to your watch


Yes I understand what you mean, however it seems like everyone giving an opinion on this thread is always saying its 99% fake, but then don't say why it is. Its just so they can says it's a replica. So that's why I want actual expertise feedback with some facts to back them up and not the usual copy paste "its the movement". And in regards to the screws, I can understand that its hard to scratch them, but not impossible esp on a 3 yr old watch.

I think on page 5 here there was something from [email protected] hublot and the guy provided lots of info on the cross between real and replica, pics etc, and ive compared all from that doc and the watch passes all real points.


----------



## StufflerMike

GiziboZ said:


> I think on page 5 here there was something from [email protected] hublot and the guy provided lots of info on the cross between real and replica, pics etc, and ive compared all from that doc and the watch passes all real points.


Then buy it.


----------



## GiziboZ

stuffler said:


> Then buy it.


If I get some good feedback from someone who knows what they are talking about then I will.


----------



## StufflerMike

GiziboZ said:


> If I get some good feedback from someone who knows what they are talking about then I will.


Do not get me wrong but I do think you are wasting your and our time.


----------

